# Suprnova.org is gone...



## alienationware (Dec 19, 2004)

Suprnova.org is gone, down, lost...


----------



## Picklee (Dec 20, 2004)

I know, have you seen the mirror site? http://bi-torrent.com/


----------



## Tha Killa (Dec 20, 2004)

Aww... Where could they have gone?   
Well thanks for the mirror site.


----------



## Picklee (Dec 20, 2004)

no prob =) never really use suprnova but thought the mirror site would be helpful none the less


----------



## Verrona (Dec 20, 2004)

I never got 2 c the original website, was it any good?


----------



## kappa4184 (Dec 20, 2004)

Man, it was the best site to find the TV shows that I missed!


----------



## kappa4184 (Dec 20, 2004)

Hey, do you guys think that this is for good or it's just that it'll be down for a bit and be back up later?


----------



## Picklee (Dec 20, 2004)

probably down for good if they already have a mirror site. was suprnove @ .com or .org? b/c there is the .com site?


----------



## Rambo (Dec 21, 2004)

I find that using www.torrentsearch.org is the best... Has anyone used this site before? It has always got me what I wanted.....


----------



## kappa4184 (Dec 21, 2004)

.org is the free one, .com is the paysite


----------



## b3n (Dec 21, 2004)

suprnova.org was really good for games...i hope they arent down for good.


----------



## sjbllr15 (Dec 24, 2004)

*switching torrent files?*

When i did dl from Suprnova.org I always downloaded torrent files and i couldnt find out how to change those to regular files so that I could view them. Anyone know how to do that?Thanks


----------



## Tha Killa (Dec 24, 2004)

sjbllr15 said:
			
		

> When i did dl from Suprnova.org I always downloaded torrent files and i couldnt find out how to change those to regular files so that I could view them. Anyone know how to do that?Thanks



You need Bit Torrent. The torrent files are just the thing that tells bit torrent where to download from.


----------



## Radical_ed (Dec 24, 2004)

bad news guys, gone for good, government or something is getting all over them, loki is trying to raise money for a law suti 




http://www.lokitorrent.com/index.php?newvisit=yes

Enjoy BitTorrent? It's time to step up and support it.

- 18%

$5387 in support so far, $30,000 needed


----------



## b3n (Dec 25, 2004)

Damn!


----------



## wicer (Jan 5, 2005)

Dear Friends,

Yes it was a sad day when supernova.org was shut down probably afraid of lawsuits or because it simple costs money to run such site. (and to be honest to run any site) People need to have time to update their site and time is money in the world we are living in. 

I believe and to be honest with you out there people who run site should get paid now and then for doing such great job, if they didn't excist, then no fun at all for us. I am currently using another suprnova site and it only costs $3.95 dollars a month. Yes it is a paysite but is it worth using it? Lets talk about this in few simple steps, ok?

Step 1: If you can do magic tricks and find everything when you need it on the Internet then for sure you don't need it. If you like to be this guy who save every pennie then just sit in the corner and never forget $3.95 is a ridicilous price to be able to download everything from A to Z.

Step 2: Movies, Games, Software, Playstation 2 games, PC games, Music, Mp3? Ask yourself one question? Have you go to a movie recently or bought a game or even a cd? How much did it cost you? (but before you read more then please respect people who are creating these games, making these movies and the artists making the music!) They deserve credit for their job. But as we all know we will never quit buying cd's or go to a cinema (with our girlfriend, wife, friend next door) Suprnova is 100% legal and its really nice to be able to download what you need, when you need it for fraction of the cost. 

I was personally tired of searching and get all of these billions if not zillions of popups, trojans, viruses, worms into my computer so for me it was a big value going for this paysite.

http://hop.clickbank.net/?wicer/supernov


----------



## double-dragon (Jan 5, 2005)

That www.bi-torrent.com is a god-send. Thankyou


----------



## ChinaRosesZ (Jan 8, 2005)

uh you guys, about 30% of the files on suprnova.org are from companies that want to get your butts busted.  I downloaded a movie and about 2 weeks later, I received a letter saying that if they catch me downloading another movie, they have the right to call my cable company to have my internet connection cut off straight.  

So I decided to do what they said, but no movies for a week, that was no fun!  I then asked my boyfriend to download them for me, he used couple software that could block away some of the companies from tracking his connection, but one day, he just got the same letter like mine.


----------

